# New Pics of My SE



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey everyone. If you guys didn't know, I got into a car accident a little over a month ago and I just got my car back not too long ago. Took some new pics today before it started to rain. They ended up painting my entire car for me! I thought my car was totalled! Some of you guys have seen the car already. Here they are:




























Here's the day of:










I removed a lot of my mods because I was being paranoid and thought they were going to total the car out. The only thing that I need to reinstall on the car is my Place Racing CAI. Check out my new site that I just started. www.mrsentra.net Take it easy everyone!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful white b15 SE  bro.. they fu**in' nailed u!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *beautiful white b15 SE  bro.. they fu**in' nailed u! *


Hell yeah man..... I'm SO glad that it's saved.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks clean except for that scratch on the back   you should complain of back/neck pain after somethin like that


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm good man, I feel as good as I was before the crash.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice job they did. Must've set you back.

Seth


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Nice job they did. Must've set you back.
> 
> Seth *


Yeah Seth, I had to take it in the shorts for the deductable. Other than that, I guess it worked out nicely.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

glad ur alright! one of my favorite b15's too. good thing it got saved.

Ben


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Ben!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice front end...
thats a nasty rear end collission you had there

what vehicle hit you?an suv?coz it looks like your muffler wasnt touched at all


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *nice front end...
> thats a nasty rear end collission you had there
> 
> what vehicle hit you?an suv?coz it looks like your muffler wasnt touched at all *


Lexus RX300. 

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289753877


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

o man..those pics make the RX look like a beast! if i am correct that caravan hit the RX which in turned rammed into u? theres only like minor scratches and a ding or two on the RX..and the caravan is almost as fu*ked up as ur car

well it was sad to see ur nice b15 get smushed, but at least u got it fixed + a new paint job.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nissan_dude said:


> *o man..those pics make the RX look like a beast! if i am correct that caravan hit the RX which in turned rammed into u? theres only like minor scratches and a ding or two on the RX..and the caravan is almost as fu*ked up as ur car
> 
> well it was sad to see ur nice b15 get smushed, but at least u got it fixed + a new paint job. *


You are totally correct about what happened. I nearly hit the car in front of me, but I avoided that car like the plague.  RX300's are TANKS as far as I'm concerned now.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is your car kitted? it looks really sweet, low and the kit is nice and subtle, not all flashy and ricey and shit, it all blends together nicely, even with the rims, keep it coming


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *is your car kitted? it looks really sweet, low and the kit is nice and subtle, not all flashy and ricey and shit, it all blends together nicely, even with the rims, keep it coming *


It has just the _Stillen_ 2 piece front lip spoiler. I plan on getting the Erebuni rear bumper to slightly accent the rear. After that, I'm done with the body. I'm not into the huge body kits and whatnot. Thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, really clean.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Wow, really clean.  *


Thanks a lot man! I have this list of goodies going into the car here in two months:

_Nissan SR20DET turbo manifold
Nissan SR20DET turbocharger(U13 Bluebird T25)
Nissan J-pipe
2.5" downpipe with flex
Nissan B14 200sx SE-R wiring harness
Nissan B14 200sx SE-R ECU
Nissan B14 SR20DE intake manifold with all sensors
Jim Wolf Technologys ECU programming (3 bar 370cc program bored MAF)
U-bend Intercooler piping kit with couplers and clamps
Spearco FMIC with welded tanks
HKS BOV
370cc injectors and rail
3" mandrel bent exhaust kit
Clutch Specialties custom street disc and 2200 lb PP
Hoses, clamps
Oil feed and return lines
Autometer boost guage
Autometer A/F guage
B14 O2 sensor
B14 MAF sensor
Nissan Service manual on CD ROM (B15 chassis)
Fuel pressure regulator
NGK copper plugs
Walbro 255lph intank fuel pump_


----------

